# Heavey shot 410 tips



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone know were to get heavey shot. I want to reload some 410 shells for duck hunting. Anyone have any ideas for reloading non toxic shot for the 410. I cant use steel because my O/U is Full Full. Any tips will help.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

cabelas...or any other reloading supplier.

WAIT!?!?!? What are you using a .410 for duck for? Thats a DEER gun, not a DUCK gun!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I went to all the sporting goods stores Gander Mountain, cabelas, sportsmans warehouse they had nothing. 410 is my favorite gun I use it for doves, grouse, pheasants, rabbits, and crows. I would love to use it for decoying ducks. Plus that gun is so light I can carry it all day.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I've seen bismuth in the 410, but not heavy shot or steel for what I know, Don't know about reloading data. bore diameter may be too small, too much risk of bridging in the choke with heavy shot or steel.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

southdakbearfan
Were did you see that bismuth at I would like to check it out.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Been a while, but I know they had it at cabelas, and they had it here at kessler's grocery store in aberdeen.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks I will head down to aberdeen this weekend.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true

theres a link to cabelas site, they carry bismuth.

mark


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks dogdigger do you know were to find the shot for reloading. Its alot cheaper to reload.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

These guys have it all. http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... sp?dept=63
Burl


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Burly thats just the site I have been looking for.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

be very careful with this stuff in a 410. u need a gun with a wider choke since its such a small bore. 6's in the 410 act like BB or BBB in a 12. and the long shot load does not like to move around in the choke. the choke doesnt have the surface area to do much constriction. get the 7.5's (they are like shooting 5 lead) and use the mylar wraps. i have shot some hevi 6's out of my old 410, and they pattern well at 30 yards with the i/c choke, but push faster than 1330fps, and the pattern is too thin for much killin. the 7.5's would give a much fuller pattern, and still have killin power way out past what the 410 will shoot at. maybe even try the 9's. they would still have plenty of energy at 35 yards for small ducks, and would push thru a choke easily, and pattern even better.

a full choke 410 will pattern about 14-18" at shooting range, so u wont hit anything, and if u do get lucky, there wont be anything left of the poor bird. my i/c patterns right at 36" at 35 yards. thats full choke performance.

it will take some work on ur part, but that little bore sure will get it done. i use fed410 wads with mylar in my 444marlin brass shells and 9g herco. about 1250fps with 1/2oz.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

What about the bismuth do think I can shoot 5s with my full choke it is a choked barrel I cant change it. And have you used your 410 for ducks. Waterfowl is the only game I havent taken with it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Bismuth is soft, just like lead, so you can shoot it just like lead. Be careful of the age of what you buy as the first batches of bismuth were fragile and tended to fragment upon ignition, new batches are reformulated to help the problem.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

ya ive taken mine for ducks. im sure it would do fine if i would do a little scouting and get in a good spot. is ur 410 an heirloom? or is a cheapo? if its a cheapo, u should think about havin it reamed to a mod or i/c. ive hunted with this one all my life. i got my first turkey when i was 12 with it. 11/16oz of 6's did the trick at about 28yards. 

i have gotten tons of squirrells, rabbits, doves, pheasants, etc. with it. its certainly no handicap with the i/c. and u can shoot slugs thru it. its pretty much retired now, since it is so old, but my wife likes to take it to the trap range sometimes. i might take it back out this fall for a duck, for old times sake.

i wish that long cabelas link would dissapear, so we could read the posts a little better.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

pennsyltucky 
Is stonebore on the western side of the state. Anyway Killed my first turkey in PA with a 410 also. I am an ex burger but I still bleed black and gold. Thanks for the tips I guess my gun is a cheapy for some people it cost around 500. It shoots really nice and it was the only O/U I could afford. Its a gazzel. Its so light I figured it would be nice and light to break out on those long walks to hidden potholes.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

yep, in mercer county. when did u move and is the hunting really better in nodak? other than obviously pheasant?

the o/u would be even better. have one be mod and one i/c or tight i/c. if u want to modify them. its ur gun. i know i would  ive shot a full choked 410 and i cant hit much with it. i dont remember ever coming home empty handed with mine, except duck hunting. (i was takin a leak when the only in-range ducks of the mornin came in like rockets)


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Mercer Well then you probably hunt jeneva. I hunted there and Monitau dont no about my spelling. And I would layout hunt pymutuming and conneaut lake. I got my BS at the Rock. I moved out here about 3 years ago for the hunting if you would like to come out and hunt I would be more than happy to take you around.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

im thinkin of maybe goin to geneva swamp once this year. they say its pretty good. and we have so many geese here, i havent gone to pymatuning yet. we hunt lake wilhelm alot. down on the swamp end.

be careful..... i might just take u up on that offer!!!!!


----------

